# IMPALA REAREND SUSPENSION SETUP'S ... UNDERNEATH



## SCdroptop64 (Jun 26, 2010)

POST UP PICS OF YOUR SUSPENSION WORK ON IMPALAS , WANNA SEE THE DIFFERENT STYLES AND IDEA'S PPL HAVE CAME UP WITH OVER THE YEARS . .... CHAIN BRIDGE , CHAINS , POWERBALLS , TOP MOUNT SPRINGS , BOTTOM MOUNT SPRINGS ETC ETC ....... POST UP YOUR SUSPENSION .......... 

FROM SIMPLE TO WILD 
DAILY DRIVERS 
DANCERS 
HOPPERS 
ETC


----------



## The most hated (Nov 18, 2002)

hit up "Chairman of the Board"


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

im just regular lay and play f/b setup with my pescos...

coil under
BMH ybone
all poly bushings
no shocks
V6 S10 springs 4.25 turns
10" cylinders (want 12s)

ill get pics this week when i can, but you can picture it...


----------



## danp68 (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Sep 12 2010, 02:33 PM~18547480
> *POST UP PICS OF YOUR SUSPENSION WORK ON IMPALAS , WANNA SEE THE DIFFERENT STYLES AND IDEA'S PPL HAVE CAME UP WITH OVER THE YEARS .  .... CHAIN BRIDGE , CHAINS , POWERBALLS ,  TOP MOUNT SPRINGS , BOTTOM MOUNT SPRINGS ETC ETC ....... POST UP YOUR SUSPENSION ..........
> 
> FROM SIMPLE TO WILD
> ...


you dont need a chainbridge if its a pre 70 impala,plus spring perches are on outside of frame 58-64 so bridge dont work period,and no chains needed on 65-70,but imo no car needs chains to 3   

the terms you are lookin for is "coil over" and "coil under" :yes:

what year you talking about? cause in 65 they changed ,the whole frame/suspension is way different than 58-64


----------



## og ron c (Jul 15, 2005)

2 of my favorites


----------



## SCdroptop64 (Jun 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danp68_@Sep 13 2010, 03:38 AM~18552851
> *you dont need a chainbridge if its a pre 70 impala,plus spring perches are on outside of frame 58-64 so bridge dont work period,and no chains needed on 65-70,but imo no car needs chains to 3
> 
> the terms you are lookin for is "coil over" and "coil under" :yes:
> ...



NAH IM SET BRO . I GOT COIL OVERS . WITH A GBODY REAR END UNDER A 64 IMPALA , I JUST WANTED T SEE DIFFERENT WAYS PPL HAVE DESIGNED THEM .. STREETLIFE BUILT MINE .


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

this should be a interesting topic, i have a 64 impala and can't decide what to do with the rear end...

i know coil over is safer and i would like to run 12" cylinders and shocks cuz i love the look of them when its all chromed out but what with the panhard bar then? should i leave it off and run a y-bone instead of the banana bar then?

or is it possible to still run the banana bar and panhard bar with the mentioned setup?


----------



## Pirate85 (Apr 19, 2008)

it's better to run with Y bone or wishbone


----------



## SCdroptop64 (Jun 26, 2010)

heres mine ... streetlife built it .... runnin a g body rear end and ceter adjustable arms instead of wish bone ..... has a bridge across top for cylinders


----------



## SCdroptop64 (Jun 26, 2010)

by the way , thats under a 1964 impala


----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Sep 14 2010, 07:37 PM~18567671
> *heres mine ... streetlife built it .... runnin a g body rear end and ceter adjustable arms instead of wish bone .....    has a bridge across top for cylinders
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## SCdroptop64 (Jun 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by redline_@Sep 14 2010, 07:46 PM~18567758
> *:uh:
> *


?????????????


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

That looks a little on the cobbled side to me. It might work but thats a very primative way of doing things. That looks like a G body upper thats been cut and plated with a bolt welded to one end and a nut on the other.


----------



## danp68 (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Sep 14 2010, 11:49 PM~18570243
> *That looks a little on the cobbled side to me. It might work but thats a very primative way of doing things. That looks like a G body upper thats been cut and plated with a bolt welded to one end and a nut on the other.
> *


x2-ugly as shit half assed :yessad: gets job done,but looks like it wont last a long time :0 not to mention they just left the brake hardline dangle in the wind instead of mounting it and getting longer flexline :uh: some shops need not to exist


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danp68_@Sep 14 2010, 11:26 PM~18570862
> *x2-ugly as shit half assed :yessad: gets job done,but looks like it wont last a long time  :0 not to mention they just left the brake hardline dangle in the wind instead of mounting it and getting longer flexline  :uh: Most shops need not to exist
> *


Fixed that for you.


----------



## danp68 (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Sep 15 2010, 09:16 AM~18573066
> *Fixed that for you.
> *


tru lol :cheesy:


----------



## SCdroptop64 (Jun 26, 2010)

IT KINDA BOGGLES ME AS WELL .... . WHEN I LOCK UP MY REAR END THE REAR END AND DRIVE SHAFT POINT DOWN TOWARD 5 OCLOCK AREA ....EVERY SINGLE CAR IVE HAD WITH JUICE THE REAR END AND DRIVE SHAFT POINTS UP TOWARD 2 OCLOCK AREA WHEN ITS LOCKED ... AND IS THAT GBODY REAR END STRONG ENOUGH TO SUPPORT 8 DEEP CYLES BATTERIES AND A FULL WRAPPED FRAME ? ALREADY HAVE TO REPLACE ONE AXLE BEARING ... BOTH REAR TIRES BOW A LIL .. THIS IS THE WAY I GOT IT ... ACTUALLY LOOK GOOD FROM UNDERNEATH BUT NEVER SEEN IT DONE THIS WAY


----------



## OKJessie (Mar 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Sep 15 2010, 06:24 PM~18578277
> *IT KINDA BOGGLES ME AS WELL ....  . WHEN I LOCK UP MY REAR END THE REAR END AND DRIVE SHAFT POINT DOWN TOWARD 5 OCLOCK AREA ....EVERY SINGLE CAR IVE HAD WITH JUICE THE REAR END AND DRIVE SHAFT POINTS UP TOWARD 2 OCLOCK AREA WHEN  ITS LOCKED ...  AND IS THAT GBODY REAR END STRONG ENOUGH TO SUPPORT 8 DEEP CYLES BATTERIES AND A FULL WRAPPED FRAME ?  ALREADY HAVE TO REPLACE ONE AXLE BEARING ... BOTH REAR TIRES BOW A LIL ..  THIS IS THE WAY I GOT IT ... ACTUALLY LOOK GOOD FROM UNDERNEATH BUT NEVER SEEN IT DONE THIS WAY
> *


YEA THATS DEFINITELY DIFFERENT IVE NEVER SEEN IT LIKE THAT BEFORE..


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Sep 15 2010, 08:24 PM~18578277
> *IT KINDA BOGGLES ME AS WELL ....  . WHEN I LOCK UP MY REAR END THE REAR END AND DRIVE SHAFT POINT DOWN TOWARD 5 OCLOCK AREA ....EVERY SINGLE CAR IVE HAD WITH JUICE THE REAR END AND DRIVE SHAFT POINTS UP TOWARD 2 OCLOCK AREA WHEN  ITS LOCKED ...  AND IS THAT GBODY REAR END STRONG ENOUGH TO SUPPORT 8 DEEP CYLES BATTERIES AND A FULL WRAPPED FRAME ?  ALREADY HAVE TO REPLACE ONE AXLE BEARING ... BOTH REAR TIRES BOW A LIL ..  THIS IS THE WAY I GOT IT ... ACTUALLY LOOK GOOD FROM UNDERNEATH BUT NEVER SEEN IT DONE THIS WAY
> *


You wouldn't catch me using a g body rearend under that car. The axles are rather weak. Nothing about that rearend is good really. They were designed to go under midsized cars that had small engines and low GVW ratings. If it were mine I'd do a Ford 9" out of a truck or Bronco. They have larger dia bearings, axles, and housings. They also have close to 1/4" wall thickness on the housing and the G body is closer to 1/8". I know that the Tacoma rearend swap is another popular option these days.


----------



## SCdroptop64 (Jun 26, 2010)

TTT


----------



## SCdroptop64 (Jun 26, 2010)

TTT


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by The most hated_@Sep 12 2010, 01:23 PM~18548065
> *hit up "Chairman of the Board"
> *


Thanks.


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

I had a frame here that had a Gbody axle under, it was set up very similar. I personally didn't like anything about it. I don't see there being much of an advantage.


----------



## SCdroptop64 (Jun 26, 2010)

TTT


----------



## SCdroptop64 (Jun 26, 2010)

TTT


----------



## NorthWestRider (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard_@Sep 26 2010, 07:38 PM~18668671
> *I had a frame here that had a Gbody axle under, it was set up very similar. I personally didn't like anything about it. I don't see there being much of an advantage.
> *


its narrower than stock impala for skirts


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

I always liked this clip


----------



## SCdroptop64 (Jun 26, 2010)

ttt


----------

